# Timing belt or Timing chain on this 1993 Sentra ?



## jaipasditça (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I'm ready to become one of you.

I want to buy that car :

à vendre Nissan sentra 1993, 150000km - Nissan Sentra 1993 à vendre Montréal 150,000 K.m - Annonce #137212 sur Autoaubaine.com 

I like it, it has an automatic transmission and only 150 000 km (about 95 000 miles).

What I don't undertand is that car is from 1993, it's a Nissan Sentra Classic but it looks like the previous version of the Sentra !!

Thanks to this forum I learnt the Nissan Sentra from 1991 to 1994 have timing chain and B13 chassis but that picture shows a B12 chassis, no??

So thank you to tell me if that car has a chain or not.

I live in Canada, is there a difference between the Us Sentra and canadian Sentra ?

Thank you so much !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes that is a B12. It will most likely have a ga16i which has a timing chain.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, the B12 continued production until 1993 under the name "Sentra Classic", while the B13 ran from 1991 to 1994 under the name "Sentra". This is going to cook your noodle, the 1994 Sentra was produced in 1995 under the name 200SX!


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

I am about to do my timing chain and in the book, it has both b12 and b13 in it. Both are ran by timing chains. The b13 however, you have to remove the head to get the crank/idler chain off. :lame:


----------



## jaipasditça (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you so much.

I'm very happy it's a timing chain.

I'm going t contact the seller.


----------

